# iPod interface through air vent install



## paulbnv (Feb 18, 2010)

Hey everyone,
I have searched quite a bit before doing this and haven't found anything. Sorry if it has been posted before.
I was looking for the cleanest way possible to install an iPod interface. I don't like long dangling cables, so I tought I'd try this. It was actually very easy and works really well.
This is in a Jetta Mkv.
I got a ProClip that fits in on of the top air vents.
I got a Grom iPod interface.
I followed one of the many DIY's on how to install such an interface (many thanks to those who posted these).
I just delicately forced the interface end of the iPod cable through the air vent's horizontal directional flaps. Just a little bending is required, and it goes in easily. The space between the vertical ones is quite wide so no problem there.
The iPod end of the cable cannot fall in, because of its shape.
No drilling is necessary, the cable comes out behind the air diffuser:

The joint where the air diffuser connects to the main air duct is made of flexible foam, so i just routed the cable there, to the back of the radio.
This is how it looks with the cable hidden and locked behind the ProClip:

I use the vent's on/off flap to lock the cable or not. I can adjust it to the length I want.
The end result look much better when connected to the iPhone, but I had to use the iPhone to take this picture:

_Modified by paulbnv at 5:21 AM 3-21-2010_

_Modified by paulbnv at 5:44 AM 3-21-2010_


_Modified by paulbnv at 8:30 AM 3-21-2010_


----------



## spangenberg (Feb 23, 2010)

*Re: iPod interface through air vent install (paulbnv)*


i just did this couple of nights ago, using a 6inch long 3.5mm cable, the ipod/blackberry sits nice and neat in my cup holder, or my ash tray.


_Modified by spangenberg at 4:04 PM 3-22-2010_


----------

